

How the first human to take steps in outer space nearly didn't return to Earth - ggonweb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/2014/newsspec_9035/index.html

======
evo_9
I'm a big fan of this article so hopefully nobody takes this the wrong way but
HN needs to add something about duplicate submission.

Maybe adding a 'Dupe' button/link that takes you to a form where you can enter
the original HN url that the article was already submitted on? That way it
would be easy to 'reconnect' to the original submission/discussion

Anyway, great article, I highly recommend reading it if you missed it a month
back or so when it originally appeared on HN.

~~~
emeraldd
Most of the time, duplicate urls are caught on submission and you're forwarded
to the previous entry rather than creating a new one. At least that's been my
experience.

